# Mac Mini Core Solo $399



## Nanookie (Aug 8, 2006)

*Mac Mini Core Solo $399 (DEAD)*

Compusmart has French mac mini core solo for $399 (with free shipping):
http://www.compusmart.com/Product/Default.aspx?SupplierPartNo=805307

Anyone know if these "French only" models come with bilingual install disks?

UPDATE: deal is dead


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

Disks are multilingual. Docs and manuals will be french.

Sweet score for someone. If I had the cash, it would be my new Media Center!


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Only the manuals are in french? Thats a heck of a deal!


----------



## Nanookie (Aug 8, 2006)

Digital_Gary said:


> Disks are multilingual. Docs and manuals will be french.
> 
> Sweet score for someone. If I had the cash, it would be my new Media Center!


Sweet indeed!

Now here's a new question: when's the new OSX Leopard coming out? And could a purchase of this today work towards a cheap upgrade?


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

Nanookie said:


> Now here's a new question: when's the new OSX Leopard coming out? And could a purchase of this today work towards a cheap upgrade?


Tough to say. Likely not. They used to offer everyone who purchased a system within 30 days of the new OS announcement a free upgrade. Since Panther, only people who buy systems on or after the release date were entitled to the free upgrade.


----------



## ericssonboi (Jan 26, 2005)

Dead already? Compusmart has been known to not honour deals since there is only a few of these systems ... so act fast if they do have them


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Available soon? WTF? Was it shipping when this was first posted? I was thinking of going for it...


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

They had this deal a few days ago. I placed order immediately. Only to receive an e-mail the next day saying product out of stock.

Seems to be a marketing gimmick - we drive people to their site, pushing up numbers, and hoping that these same folks will visit at a later date and actually buy something not on special.

I can almost bet that they have only 1 Mac Mini for sale. I did place an order - if I actually get one, I will be quite surprised.


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

I have a couple new Mini 1.66 Core Duo w/80GB & Superdrive for $699 if anyone wants.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

TheBat said:


> They had this deal a few days ago. I placed order immediately. Only to receive an e-mail the next day saying product out of stock.
> 
> Seems to be a marketing gimmick - we drive people to their site, pushing up numbers, and hoping that these same folks will visit at a later date and actually buy something not on special.
> 
> I can almost bet that they have only 1 Mac Mini for sale. I did place an order - if I actually get one, I will be quite surprised.


Same here -

That's not the first time this happened with Compusmart.
They accept the order over the net - even send you a confirmation email - and then the next day or so...sorry it's not available.

I'd love to complain to someone about this in government, but who???????


----------



## Knapman (Jan 28, 2007)

Damn, I wouldve really considered buying one!


----------



## Roger (Sep 6, 2002)

Earlier this week I was browsing through Compusmart's pages (among others) looking at Minis and saw just the regular listings in the afternoon. That evening the older model $399 ones appeared. I phoned first thing in the morning when the toll free line opened and was told they were a liquidation stock and were all sold out. Strange business...


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

*Compu-no-so-smart fails again*

Already received the "Item out of stock" e-mail. No surprise here. I'm sure there never was any in stock.

Should we organize to boycott Compu-no-so-smart?


----------



## Nanookie (Aug 8, 2006)

TheBat said:


> Already received the "Item out of stock" e-mail. No surprise here. I'm sure there never was any in stock.
> 
> Should we organize to boycott Compu-no-so-smart?


At least they've removed the offending item from their website.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

I wonder if they do that to collect email addresses.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Unless you sign up for their newsletter, you receive nothing from CompuSmart. Such companies in Canada tend to respect their privacy policy and its legal implications.




krs said:


> I wonder if they do that to collect email addresses.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Unless you sign up for their newsletter, you receive nothing from CompuSmart. Such companies in Canada tend to respect their privacy policy and its legal implications.


I just found it odd that the CompuSmart advertizing email arrives three days after my order was first confirmed and then cancelled - and I had not received any CompuSmart emails before that this year.
Nothing in my 2006 inbox either, but I might have trashed those when I cleaned it up.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

By placing an order, you become a customer and are fair game for emails. There's probably language in the terms and conditions you agreed to. There should be an easy cancellation on the email. 

What's the noise about boycotting ... ?!? 

A liquidation product is by definition limited in stock and subject to sell out. Heck, the first person to order probably took all 6 or so they might have had. 
As long as the advertisement says 'final clearance' or 'limited to stock on hand' or 'availability subject to change without notice' or something like that, we have no beef with them. Thems the breaks, there was X number (X being greater than zero) and someone else was faster.

What IS wrong is Stooples or FS pulling existing stock off the shelf and hiding it when an advertised sale is too good.


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

CanadaRAM said:


> What's the noise about boycotting ... ?!?


Fair enough, a boycott is unwarranted. I was just ranting at the time.

I wish the website would have a running count of how many are left (like what some other sites do), so that we don't go through the process of placing an order if they are out of stock (which means us disclosing personal information). Not to mention having our hopes up, only to have them knocked down!


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

CanadaRAM said:


> A liquidation product is by definition limited in stock and subject to sell out. Heck, the first person to order probably took all 6 or so they might have had.
> As long as the advertisement says 'final clearance' or 'limited to stock on hand' or 'availability subject to change without notice' or something like that, we have no beef with them. Thems the breaks, there was X number (X being greater than zero) and someone else was faster.


I don't recall there even being a 'final clearance' or 'limited to stock on hand' notice up with the item.
The issue is that CompuSmart does this all the time to the point where it has become a discussion items on various forums.
It can't be that difficult to enter a stock quantity into their on-line shop so they don't send out confirmation emails when they are out of stock.
Other on-line shops do, some even give you a running tally of their stock level.
From a *customer perspective* CompuSmart's set up stinks!

I can't think of any other on-line retailer where I have this problem on an ongoing basis.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Regardless of Compush*t's screw ups, i liked the fact that someone went out of their way to inform the community about a good deal. 

I think it would be a cool idea to have a "Deals" subform. You find a good deal at a reseller, post up and share the wealth. It can be tough to find bargains in the Mac world. 

Thoughts?


----------



## martman (May 5, 2005)

I believe it is clear they are lying.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

krs said:


> It can't be that difficult to enter a stock quantity into their on-line shop so they don't send out confirmation emails when they are out of stock. Other on-line shops do, some even give you a running tally of their stock level.


Actually, it is hellishly difficult when you have multiple inventory locations and physical storefronts. It implies that there is a country-wide real-time inventory system, AND that it can be securely attached to the web store - in real time. That is serious back-end investment.

Even the largest wholesalers only guarantee inventory accurate to the close of business the previous day.

Certainly FutureShop, NCIX and Stooples do not display real time 100% accurate inventory -- I have ordered instock items from all three to have the order cancelled for no stock.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

I was always under the impression that the on-line stores operate independant of the B&M stores.
Future Shop certainly seems to - they show on-line inventory and then you can check inventory at a particular store. The numbers may not be dead on, but they are quite different. It's not that all inventory country wide is lumped into one basket.
Canada Computers does as well. Because they only have a handfull of stores, they show inventory of each store plus the on-line store right with the item description.
Sure - inventory isn't always dead on, but CompuSmart takes the cake when it comes to cancelling orders because of no stock.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

There's always www.redflagdeals.com . Then you have a million people telling you about "deals."



maximusbibicus said:


> Regardless of Compush*t's screw ups, i liked the fact that someone went out of their way to inform the community about a good deal.
> 
> I think it would be a cool idea to have a "Deals" subform. You find a good deal at a reseller, post up and share the wealth. It can be tough to find bargains in the Mac world.
> 
> Thoughts?


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

HowEver said:


> There's always www.redflagdeals.com . Then you have a million people telling you about "deals."


I am on RFD a lot but having a section devoted to "Deals" on Macs, on a Mac board, that is frequented predominantly by Mac users makes sense to me.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Digital_Gary said:


> I have a couple new Mini 1.66 Core Duo w/80GB & Superdrive for $699 if anyone wants.


nice price


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

*Mac Mini at $699*

If interested check BestBuy for their last Mac Mini with superdrive.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Classic Bait & Switch. Been around long before the internet. The big diffference is now you find out in a day or so.


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

Last Mac Mini at FS for $699, withe DL DVD burning.


----------



## Fox (Oct 4, 2002)

Gone; or at least I can't bring it up with your url, nor can I find any minis listed on their site. I don't ever recall them carrying the mini.


----------



## Wako (Oct 11, 2006)

Look at the date it was posted, then notice the (DEAD) part of the title.


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

Fox said:


> Gone; or at least I can't bring it up with your url, nor can I find any minis listed on their site. I don't ever recall them carrying the mini.


They do carry Mini's. It was probably sold by the time you checked.



Wako said:


> Look at the date it was posted, then notice the (DEAD) part of the title.


Instead of starting a new thread for 1 available Mac Mini, I decided to use this thread and post on _6 March 07_. Too many threads are started willy nilly on this board...

Maybe we need the ability to vote off useless topics....


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

We've got lots for less....not entirely useless thread 
We love MMs in the lower end of the price point.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

MacDoc said:


> We've got lots for less....We love MMs in the lower end of the price point.


MacDoc: But it's so hard to see that with all of the bundling going on. Like a Gordian knot!


----------

